# Jobsite damage



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Somebody will probably get fired over this one. The area was freshly landscaped. The lift weighs approximately 25,000 lbs.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

The idiot drove 100ft after the lift was sinking 10 inches, what did he think the result would be?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah someone may get fired over that, it is a shame that common sense is not some thing everyone has.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

I've done it.

Millstone Nuclear Power Plant in C.T

Ground was wetter than I thought... went about 50 ft and sunk down.
1st was the regular tow truck..... then they got stuck...I could see my boss getting frustrated....then we had to have a very large tractor trailer tow truck 
get the smaller one out, then me. My boss just brought grass seed and some metal rakes..... we just leveled the best we could and sprinkle seed. 

We were there for a while after and noticed it grew back just fine.

P.S....I was lifting the boom with my boss on site, and I hit a bubbled security camera...the control room must have seen it coming.

Ya, the things we did when we worked for others....the same stuff we scream about to the guys who work for us .


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

One of the guys where I used to work at did that once. I was one of the lucky ones filling it all back in & making it look pretty again.


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

Did he really need that big of a lift to trim that 8 foot tree?


----------



## T200 (Nov 11, 2007)

One of my guys discovered this type of brick wall falls down pretty easily 
(wall after being tapped & after being rebuilt)


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

T200 said:


> One of my guys discovered this type of brick wall falls down pretty easily
> (wall after being tapped & after being rebuilt)


DAYUM ......was customer happy with repair? Usually they start nitpicking after something like this happens. Did they want you to replace the ground cover, was the tree in the same spot?


----------



## T200 (Nov 11, 2007)

timhag said:


> DAYUM ......was customer happy with repair? Usually they start nitpicking after something like this happens. Did they want you to replace the ground cover, was the tree in the same spot?


The customer was very good about it (the Board of a condo building).
They weren't pleased with the first rebuild of the wall--all those holes were in a very crooked line (valid complaint). So I had the brickmason tear down about 8 courses of brick and redo it. I was lucky, though. The brick mason was a retired guy who does that stuff just to keep himself occupied. I think it cost me about $800 to have it rebuilt (another estimate was $2,000).
We didn't have to replace groundcover, and tree stayed there where it was originally...we just rebuilt the wall.

The guys also cracked a double-pane double-hung window by smacking the bucket into it, so I also had to buy a sash (about $200).


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

The video mess was caused by someone who had to return a rented lift.

He had no intention of going DOWN thataways!

Get in a little slick mud, it's hard to keep 25k lbs from going where it wants.

I once got drafted to pull a 60 ton crane out with a 6 wheel drive JD motorgrader after a roadway around a pond slumped a bit... All well and good, we tugged on him with chains and cables and got him out to better footing...

So I continued on, to run the blade over the roadway and patch it up.
Just as I thought I was near done, the non-compacted earth slumped AGAIN and front wheel dropped a bit down the 45* bank. The grader did not have enough low end power to fight the bank and I ended up with BOTH front wheels in the drink! Far worse than the crane had been.
Fortunately he had not yet left town, and he returned and pulled me out.

Happens all the time.. Big things happen to big stuff! Easily, too.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Worked in a gravel pit long time ago. Lots of stuff like this. Crane accidents are spectacular. Especially when they go into the lake.


----------

